# The New Fluval View 3.96g



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Saw this at Petsmart today along with the new Fluval Spec V. 

Cheap plastic for $75, really?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Makes you wonder how much money goes into product reasearch and development. They must have come up with numbers that say there is somekind of demand for this. I guess us planted tank folk always crave for the best at more affordable price points. I bought an eheim aquastyle 6 gal from amazon for 62 bucks last month, so I am scratching my head seeing that price for plastic.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

This reminds me of the cheap Tetra tanks that cost ~$20. I generally don't like bowfronts. The Spec V is sexy though :/ If I had room I'd buy one in a heartbeat.

EHEIM Aquastyles are awesome  Good find!


----------



## mstamper (Jun 5, 2012)

petsmart in duluth has them on sale for 19.00.


----------



## MameJenny (Jul 30, 2012)

I have to admit, I kind of like it. It's a pretty cool looking tank. If it cost about 50$ less, I'd think about getting one. For 75$, I'd want rimless glass or at least good quality acrylic, not plastic.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

$10 and i'll buy one.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

mstamper said:


> petsmart in duluth has them on sale for 19.00.


Wow that's a huge price drop, lol I guess they realized $75 wasn't going to sell.

I'd get one for $19... shrimp mating tank.


----------



## mstamper (Jun 5, 2012)

I got one. I was surprised that the filter motor is rated and 10x the tank volume. It is a rather narrow front to back. It has LED lighting but I don't think it is enough to grow even low light plants. I am going to figure out how to put a 13w CFL over it to allow me to grow some basic low/mid light plants and put some CRS in the tank. I figure that is all it is really good for. 

Heck for 19.00 and the cost of a small 25w heater I have a unique nano shrimp tank. I have to figure out how to get some real bio media in the filter area so as to not have to be buying their proprietary charcoal filter media and use simple floss and a small bag of purigen to keep it clean.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Definitely reminds me of the cheap plastic tanks that look similar to this at petsmart.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm having a really hard time visualizing what this tank looks like despite the picture. Is it really just a really flat oval cylinder? And what are those two parallel lines in the back of the tank? Why does the top bump out like that? I just don't get it! Does anybody have a non-stock picture of the tank?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just saw this thing set up at my LFS. It looks horrible. I don't know what Fluval was thinking when they designed this. The distorted view, the tank itself, the price...... this thing should be labeled Fisher-Price, cause it looks like a toy for kids. What a shame. I didn't even want to take a pic. Anyways, at least they had the Spec V which I immediately bought


----------



## Limeman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have to disagree with you all. My daughter has a Fluval View tank in her room for her betta, named T-bone. The tank is actually very high-quality acrylic, not "cheap plastic", is expertly designed aquarium system with the pump and replaceable filters hidden away from view in a slick pull-out assembly. There is room inside this assembly for a heater as well - we're using a Hydor 25w heater which has been superb. The LED lights are also very high quality and expertly designed into the tank, with 10 white LEDs and 1 blue, which can be switched on independently. It looks great, the tank stays clean and the lighting is superb. T-bone loves his home... oh... and it is very quiet. I did have to add some foam material to the pump outlets to slow down the flow for T-bone, but that was easily accomplished. Factor in that I paid $34 for it at PetSmart during a sale, and it is a total winner. My only real complaint has to do with the plant stickers. Yes, they are a bit cheesy and I do wish they weren't there, but I can easily overlook that for the quality of this aquarium. My daughter loves it and her betta is thriving. Just had to put in my two-cents. Cheers!


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

For $20 it would make a nice shrimp or snail tank.


----------

